# Filter for a 75g....



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

I am going to buy a 75G in a couple of days. We already have a Penguin 350 Bio-Wheel Power filter, which is for a 75G. This model is basically two smaller models in one. Do I need to buy another one for the other side? And if so can I get a smaller one or do I need another 350 model? I don't know exactly what a power head with a sponge is so if anyone recommends that please explain it to me....

Here's a pic of it... hopefully it works....

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v220/adpierin11/047431503632C.jpg


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

thats a good filter. I prefer the emperors with the spray bar, but thats fine. I just alway recommend two filters for any tank. If you want cichlids you also want to increase the turnover.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have always been told that the filtration turnover rate should be 10 x the tank volume..so for a 75 gallon tank you would want to filter 750 GPH..
but don't take my word on it.i am from the old school and there are new standards out there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

lohachata said:


> i have always been told that the filtration turnover rate should be 10 x the tank volume..so for a 75 gallon tank you would want to filter 750 GPH..
> but don't take my word on it.i am from the old school and there are new standards out there.


Didn't mean to post this twice.... I am planning to buy another 350 Penguin, would that be enough?


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

That would be good, but we can't really say if it is sufficient, ok, or overkill unless we know what you're going to put in the tank.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

Danh said:


> That would be good, but we can't really say if it is sufficient, ok, or overkill unless we know what you're going to put in the tank.


I am planning on doing an Mbuna cichlid tank. I bought the Emperor 400. That's not overkill is it, with the 350 and the 400? 
I am looking at Yellow Labs, Acei, Orange Blossom, and the Cobalt Blue.... 5-6of each in a 75G.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

sounds fine


----------



## greggolf (Sep 25, 2006)

hey wanna buy mine lol 27 bucks


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

Your filtration sounds great. You can't really over-filter a tank. Its ALWAYS better to have filtration that seems a little overkill than filtration that is less than sufficient.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

I agree ^^. Mbuna are very messy fish, so you want all the filtration you can get with them  I personally have a Rena XP3 canister and an Aquaclear 70 on my Mbuna tank.  Lots of water turnover....


----------

